# Found Paddle @ Grizzly Creek



## mdkearl (May 8, 2004)

Found Paddle at Grizzly Creek Tuesday Oct 3. PM to identify.


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

Holly Crap thank you for posting! Black Werner bent shaft. Silver stick man on one blade. 

414-803-8030 or [email protected]

Jason



mdkearl said:


> Found Paddle at Grizzly Creek Tuesday Oct 3. PM to identify.


----------

